# Board lenght question



## goranl82 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi!

I want to get a new board before winter and have almost decided that it will be the Rome Agent, but I'm not sure which lenght should I get. I know that I need a wide version (I wear size 12 boots). I'm 6'1'' tall and weight 210 lbs (which I would like to trim to about 195), so according to size charts I should most probably go for a 160 cm version. However, since my old 162 cm Elan Answer has alyways felt a bit long, I was thinking to go with a more agile 158 cm version instead. I can also get the latter 30% off (last year model), while for the longer one I would have to pay full price. In terms of riding skills, I would describe my self as an intermediate rider - still learning to press my edges down properly while carving and have barely started to ride switch, but I hope to improve a lot this season. So what do you think - will the 158 cm board ok for my predispositions? Or should I take the 160 cm one? I would combine it with the 390 Boss bindings. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

im 6'1" 195 and i ride a 159. i think you would be fine with a 158


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

I weigh about 195 and I ride a 157 Lib Tech Shunk Ape and have no problems carving with a shorter board! This also helps me if I venture into the park which I will probably be in a lot this season!


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

goranl82 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I want to get a new board before winter and have almost decided that it will be the Rome Agent, but I'm not sure which lenght should I get. I know that I need a wide version (I wear size 12 boots). I'm 6'1'' tall and weight 210 lbs (which I would like to trim to about 195), so according to size charts I should most probably go for a 160 cm version. However, since my old 162 cm Elan Answer has alyways felt a bit long, I was thinking to go with a more agile 158 cm version instead. I can also get the latter 30% off (last year model), while for the longer one I would have to pay full price. In terms of riding skills, I would describe my self as an intermediate rider - still learning to press my edges down properly while carving and have barely started to ride switch, but I hope to improve a lot this season. So what do you think - will the 158 cm board ok for my predispositions? Or should I take the 160 cm one? I would combine it with the 390 Boss bindings. Thanks in advance.


If you ask whether it will be too short for you are your current size and ability... I would say probably not because it sounds like you aren't going very fast.

However... overall a 158 is a little short for someone who is 210 lbs (let's be realistic and say that you can talk about 195 lbs once you are at least below 200 lbs). I'm 5'9" 150 lbs and I ride a 155 cm as my big park board and currently ride a 161cm for pow/freeriding... does it make sense that I'm riding the same length board when I'm so much smaller than you? Here is me riding a 160cm off a rock drop.










It is all about effective effective (which comes with length... but it actually less on a rockered boards). Imagine that as like tires on a car... the longer effective edge, the bigger the tires and the harder you can turn without skidding. 

Most people don't go very fast and/or are barely turning, let alone carving. So they have no idea what they are talking about when suggesting board and board lengths.I don't pretend to be a pro rider... but if most of the people here are intermediate... then I'm well past advanced into expert territory (which to me is weird since I know lots of people who are better riders than me... admittedly many of them are wannabe pros). In reality, I think most people aren't very good snowboard... and people on the Internet are even more deluded.


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree with you in theory, but when I rode a 160 it felt too big and a I was catching edge all down the mountain. This may be my fault but I have better board feel with my 157 and it's better for me in the park. 

This is just based on my personal experiences and I am no way an expert on snowboards!


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

jcam1981 said:


> I agree with you in theory, but when I rode a 160 it felt too big and a I was catching edge all down the mountain. This may be my fault but I have better board feel with my 157 and it's better for me in the park.
> 
> This is just based on my personal experiences and I am no way an expert on snowboards!


The longest board I've ridden is 178cm at 150 lbs. If you are catching your edge all the time on any length board, that really points to something wrong with your technique (doing some type of weird foot/hip shuffle to manhandle the board instead of using your edges).

157 sounds fine if you are just jibbing in the park at 195 cm.

Not that you should... but you could


----------



## Snowbunnylu (Nov 6, 2012)

goranl82 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I want to get a new board before winter and have almost decided that it will be the Rome Agent, but I'm not sure which lenght should I get. I know that I need a wide version (I wear size 12 boots). I'm 6'1'' tall and weight 210 lbs (which I would like to trim to about 195), so according to size charts I should most probably go for a 160 cm version. However, since my old 162 cm Elan Answer has alyways felt a bit long, I was thinking to go with a more agile 158 cm version instead. I can also get the latter 30% off (last year model), while for the longer one I would have to pay full price. In terms of riding skills, I would describe my self as an intermediate rider - still learning to press my edges down properly while carving and have barely started to ride switch, but I hope to improve a lot this season. So what do you think - will the 158 cm board ok for my predispositions? Or should I take the 160 cm one? I would combine it with the 390 Boss bindings. Thanks in advance.


I work at a snowboard shop, I tell people to get a board that is between your chin and nose. 
With the new tech you can go with a shorter board. Like if you get a reverse camber you'll be fine in any kind of condition. Most company's have some form of magne traction so it'll will have great edge hold. But with size 12 boots you will need something wider


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Snowbunnylu said:


> I work at a snowboard shop, I tell people to get a board that is between your chin and nose.


How long have you been working there? The chin to nose height rule of thumb is old-school technique from the '90s... most shops don't that anymore.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Snowbunnylu said:


> I work at a snowboard shop, I tell people to get a board that is between your chin and nose.
> With the new tech you can go with a shorter board. Like if you get a reverse camber you'll be fine in any kind of condition. Most company's have some form of magne traction so it'll will have great edge hold. But with size 12 boots you will need something wider


Glad I don't go to your shop


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Snowbunnylu said:


> I work at a snowboard shop, I tell people to get a board that is between your chin and nose.
> With the new tech you can go with a shorter board. Like if you get a reverse camber you'll be fine in any kind of condition. Most company's have some form of magne traction so it'll will have great edge hold. But with size 12 boots you will need something wider


Are you a girl? Cuz dumb girls are hot


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> Are you a girl? Cuz dumb girls are hot


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## goranl82 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi everyone and thanks for your replies. I'm getting more and more confused by the differences in lenght of similar snowboard models from different manufacturers. For example, when comparing the Rome Agent to the Burton Custom, which was supposed to be almost identical board, one can see that the latter is available in many different lenghts, going up to 169, while the longest Agent comes in 160. Bataleon Evil Twin and Riot also come longest in 159. Is that because Burton makes boards for a wider variety of riders weights, or is the Custom ridden longer due to differences in shape? For me, carving is currently the first thing I would like to learn properly. That' why I chose to stay with a cambered board. On the other hand, where I live the possibilities of riding powder are limited on only a few days per season, but there is park. Thats why I would go shorter - to allow for better park riding possibilities as I get better. So i thought that the Agent in 158 would be a good compromise for me... Would you recommend any other brand/model for me?


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> Are you a girl? Cuz dumb girls are hot


:laugh: He speaka da trufe


I was riding a 154 Evo at 210 which is retardedly too small.. I just picked up a 158 proto knowing ill be riding at 190lbs.. Its a cycle every year.. Lose weight into the winter, gain by end of summer.


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

I was riding 151 Evo at 190lbs..without problem all over the mountain. Its not about lenght


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm with lonerider on this one. Don't be afraid of a longer board. Get one that suits your weight (or target weight). 159 is a little short for a 210 pound guy!

There's nothing that magically changes between a 159 and a 163. It's a 4 cm longer board... That's a 2.5% difference! It's not like it's a foot longer.

There's a limiting factor at either end of the spectrum. Too short and it'll get chattery and wash out at higher speeds, too long and it'll be harder to spin and tougher to toss around in the trees.

Alpine boarders ride upwards of 180-185 cm boards regularly, and those guys can carve pretty hard turns, so there's nothing that says going up in size a little is going to make it impossible to turn.

Edit: I started on a 153 when I was under 150 pounds. I'm about 165 now and have been on a few 159's, just ordered my new board in a 160 but it's got a much longer effective edge than a traditional board, so it should ride more like a 165-170 while carving.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Zany said:


> I was riding 151 Evo at 190lbs..without problem all over the mountain. Its not about lenght


BS... yes, the universe will not explode if you ride a 151 at 190 lbs... but unless you are riding just in the park or just slowly making your way down the mountain as a beginner - the 151 Evo at 190 lbs will just tend start flapping and chattering once you start picking up speed on a steep slope. Where a properly sized board will carve, a riding a 151 cm at 190 lbs will skid.

Zany I noticed a few years ago, you previously posted that you were 160 lbs when you first got you your 09-10 Evo 151. are you still growing? 



Zany said:


> Style: Intermediate
> Experience: 5 years
> Weight: 160 lbs
> Height: 5' 8"
> ...


In a later post, you admit that your Evo 151 wasn't very good for  hard charging down groomers  and you were looking a 158 cm board.



Zany said:


> About my situation..I have Ns evo for park/allmountain but wanted something for hard charging ,groomers , resort powder,kickers,slackcountry maybe some backcountry.I found some boards that fits my needs but found really cheap brand new K2 gyrator with some limited graphic (see pics).
> So my question is..Will shorter (158cm @ my 160lbs) directional powder board like gyrator do the job done for me?


BTW, you are a very _quick learner_ since on January 11 you posted that you had just learned to do 180s after watching the Snowboard Addiction instructional videos (congratulations).


Zany said:


> B4 this trip i was doing rotated FS 180 and sloppy counter rotated BS180 ,FS tail rolls.. After six days on the snow, with just 2 (yes two) falls which hurts a little bit..I have on lock counter rotated fs 180, rotated and counter rotated FS and BS 180


Less than two weeks later on January 23rd you were giving advice to people about 540s and 720s.



Zany said:


> More airtime for grabbing. Its easier to spin 7 off 30ft


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

lonerider said:


> BS... yes, the universe will not explode if you ride a 151 at 190 lbs... but unless you are riding just in the park or just slowly making your way down the mountain as a beginner - the 151 Evo at 190 lbs will just tend start flapping and chattering once you start picking up speed on a steep slope. Where a properly sized board will carve, a riding a 151 cm at 190 lbs will skid.
> 
> Zany I noticed a few years ago, you previously posted that you were 160 lbs when you first got you your 09-10 Evo 151. are you still growing?
> 
> ...


I said without problem, it wasn't ideal but didn't notice any big problem anywhere. When I was at 180lbs I made my instructor license on this board without problem and we weren't skidding all over the place

I started to workout back then..so my weight is going up and down often.

Yes I said "wasn't very good for hard charging down groomers". That's true, It's park board and hard charging groomers its not where its shines..but its doable when u pay attention. I'm still looking for another board to my quiver, but its not important because I realized that my evo handles allmountain just fine and its superfun in park where I spend most of the time. 

U saw that forum? That guy asked why he cant grab on 5ft jump. Anybody with just little experience in riding will know why. Two more people responded to that forum, both said it was because less airtime, exactly what I said.

In short: I just wanted to say that 2-3cm don't make big difference in performance. I often see that people are struggling if they pick board 3cm longer they cant go to park or hit a rail because is too big for that...3% more or less lenght won't make a big difference.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Not all boards are made the same. Sidecut and stiffness make a difference in what length is proper for your style. You can't just throw out shit like "oh you need a 162 or a 152".


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Snowbunnylu said:


> I work at a snowboard shop, I tell people to get a board that is between your chin and nose.
> With the new tech you can go with a shorter board. Like if you get a reverse camber you'll be fine in any kind of condition. Most company's have some form of magne traction so it'll will have great edge hold. But with size 12 boots you will need something wider


Wow, im 210cm, does that mean i need to ride a 190cm-200cm deck?????? FYI i ride a 165.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Zany said:


> I said without problem, it wasn't ideal but didn't notice any big problem anywhere. When I was at 180lbs I made my instructor license on this board without problem and we weren't skidding all over the place
> 
> I started to workout back then..so my weight is going up and down often.
> 
> ...


pretty good rebuttal actually.


----------



## goranl82 (Nov 11, 2012)

I appreciate your help. I quess I will rather go with the 160 cm one then, which is supposedly made for 220+ lbs riders. Or should I go even longer and look at other board models? However, I think 160 cm will be long enough, since my old 162 cm board honestly does feel clumsy to spin around for me. I don't want to buy myself a very long, carving only oriented board...


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

ill chime in with what i have experienced. as others have said, length is just part of the equation. the particular board, boot size, and riding style should also be considered. im 5'11" booking in around 265. when buying my board i had to consider primarily a board that would be best for charging groomers and steeps. i like to jump but nothing huge, mostly natural hits when i find em. i dont often find myself jibbing through the park with the little 150lb kids. i know thats not my place. my sights were set on the Never Summer Heritage. I probably still would have gone with the Heritage if I could have found one locally in the size/width i wanted, however after a great discussion with a guy at Val Surf in North Hollywood he mentioned the Raptor. Turns out, the RaptorX 165 (wide) was a great fit for me. at the time i was rockin size 13 DCs, but those were terrible boots for me and ran really small (12 too tight and 13 a little too big). i am trying the new 686/New Balance 580 focus boas this year. size 11 fit perfect. hope it doesnt affect me on the wide board. 

really what im saying here is that there are tons of factors to consider...and you might get it right, might not. demo days are the best to find the perfect ride for you.

as for recommendations based on your riding style/progression you might want to have a look at the Never Summer SL (or Legacy if you need a wider board). good all mountain board for you to start on. consider the 159 or 161 for your weight. if you dont need the wide consider the SL 158 or 161. you could always upgrade as your skill set improves or determine exactly what type of riding will dominate your time on the mountain.

I recommend Never Summer for you because of what you have mentioned. on one hand you wanted traditional camber for carving yet a rocker for the park and powder. with NS rocker/camber design you pretty much get the best of both worlds. im a heavy bastard and i couldnt sink the raptor in powder, even loading up on the front of the board. ive also never had issues with the board skidding out on me in hard turns. i have to work at that if i want to spray a buddy or unsuspecting noob with his ass parked in the middle of the run with a load of snow. at the same time ive never mistakinly caught an edge with that board. really is the perfect combination for my riding.

good luck in your pursuit.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

good choice on the rome bindings by the way.


----------



## goranl82 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank for the tips. NS boards seem awesome, but unfortunately where I live (Slovenia) they are quite exclusive (and expensive), and I'm on a tight budget. As for the demo days - there aren't any, except for the local brands. Pretty local scene really...


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

goranl82 said:


> Thank for the tips. NS boards seem awesome, but unfortunately where I live (Slovenia) they are quite exclusive (and expensive), and I'm on a tight budget. As for the demo days - there aren't any, except for the local brands. Pretty local scene really...


could always checkout ebay and see if anyone will ship internationally. sorry man. didnt realize you were way out there! If you can get Mervin boards out there, consider something in GNU/Lib Techs lineup with C2 BTX. similar profiles to the NS with the added benefit of magnetraction. Just dont seem like they are quite as bulletproof. good luck man.


----------



## goranl82 (Nov 11, 2012)

Gnu/ Lib Tech are more affordable, I'll check them out -thanks for the tip. I never really considered to buy a mixed camber board, as I thought they were not suitable for learning to carve due to lesser edge hold. I'll check them out more in detail, though.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

i learned on a 1997 Burton Custom. talk about an edgy board. caught so many wild edges on that thing. as i progressed i definitely out-grew it. really chattery with almost no edgehold. my raptor will hold an edge like no tomorrow and haveny caught a nasty edge spill yet. i think youd be fine on one of their all mountain offerings. very forgiving.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Zany said:


> I said without problem, it wasn't ideal but didn't notice any big problem anywhere. In short: I just wanted to say that 2-3cm don't make big difference in performance.


Would have been better if you said that in the first place (and that you were actually 180 lbs). Your original reply of "I was riding 151 Evo at 190lbs..without problem all over the mountain. Its not about lenght" can easily be misunderstood by someone who doesn't know much about snowboards.




Zany said:


> I often see that people are struggling if they pick board 3cm longer they cant go to park or hit a rail because is too big for that...3% more or less lenght won't make a big difference.


It goes both ways... if going down 3cm in length doesn't make a huge difference in freeriding... it also means it doesn't make a difference in the park if you board is just 3 cm longer. I think that idea that you can't do a 50-50 on a rail because the board is 3 cm longer is _nonsense_. You can't do a jump or a rail in the park because you are bad at it - not because the board is 2% longer and heavier. Like you said... a long, stiff board is not _ideal for park_, but it's also not a 'big problem". Check out this guy doing jumps and halfpipe on a 222 cm board (I know some have already seen it). I don't have a video of it, but I've done nosepresses, noserolls, and boardslides on Rad Air Tanker 172 cm board (again, *not ideal or recommended*...)



Zany said:


> I started to workout back then..so my weight is going up and down often.


Man... you were hitting the weights to gain/fluctuate between 160 lbs to 190 lbs. Didn't have any chemical assistance?  jk. I'm just jealous because I have a light frame and can't build much muscle mass.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

lonerider said:


> jk. I'm just jealous because I have a light frame and can't build much muscle mass.


trade ya...:cheeky4:


----------



## goranl82 (Nov 11, 2012)

That sounds very promising... How about on hardpack/ice? Realistically speaking, these are the predominant conditions where I ride...


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

goranl82 said:


> That sounds very promising... How about on hardpack/ice? Realistically speaking, these are the predominant conditions where I ride...


i ride primarily southern california. thats most of the season for me!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Zany said:


> U saw that forum? That guy asked why he cant grab on 5ft jump. Anybody with just little experience in riding will know why. Two more people responded to that forum, both said it was because less airtime, exactly what I said.


BAH! Of course you can grab off a 5 foot jump. I think I've grabbed while ollieing before. It's all about pre-loading. I realize this is off-topic but I'd love to show you guys the little rail park setup at Nakiska at the moment that I'm doing grabs at. There's barely any grade and I'm just jumping off the rail kickers and doing some grabs for fun.  



lonerider said:


> Man... you were hitting the weights to gain/fluctuate between 160 lbs to 190 lbs. Didn't have any chemical assistance?  jk. I'm just jealous because I have a light frame and can't build much muscle mass.


I'll trade you! I was was 135-140 pounds for ages, sometime in my early 20's I got sedentary and hit 170-180 pretty quick. Now I have to make a conscious effort to stay around 160 lb. Muscle does seem easier to build now that I'm a fat bastard!


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I'll trade you! I was was 135-140 pounds for ages, sometime in my early 20's I got sedentary and hit 170-180 pretty quick. Now I have to make a conscious effort to stay around 160 lb. Muscle does seem easier to build now that I'm a fat bastard!


my fat ass got first dibs on the trade sucka...


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Zany said:


> U saw that forum? That guy asked why he cant grab on 5ft jump. Anybody with just little experience in riding will know why. Two more people responded to that forum, both said it was because less airtime, exactly what I said.


Yea... except neither of them name-dropped the "doing 720s" with grabs when answering the question either.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

goranl82 said:


> Hi everyone and thanks for your replies. I'm getting more and more confused by the differences in lenght of similar snowboard models from different manufacturers. For example, when comparing the Rome Agent to the Burton Custom, which was supposed to be almost identical board, one can see that the latter is available in many different lenghts, going up to 169, while the longest Agent comes in 160. Bataleon Evil Twin and Riot also come longest in 159. Is that because Burton makes boards for a wider variety of riders weights, or is the Custom ridden longer due to differences in shape? For me, carving is currently the first thing I would like to learn properly. That' why I chose to stay with a cambered board. On the other hand, where I live the possibilities of riding powder are limited on only a few days per season, but there is park. Thats why I would go shorter - to allow for better park riding possibilities as I get better. So i thought that the Agent in 158 would be a good compromise for me... Would you recommend any other brand/model for me?


Sorry, trying to get back on topic. To OP, the reason why the Custom have more size options is simply a commercial decision - Burton makes/sell a LOT of snowboards (40% of the entire market I think) and so it can afford to have a lot of size options to fit it's massive customer base. I'm not sure, but I wouldn't be surprised that Burton makes more instances of the Burton Custom model in a year than Rome's entire production lineup since Rome has less than 2% of the market.

If there is no powder, then you probably can get away with going a few cm shorter. As for "park riding possibilities as you get better"... it is my opinion that you should get the board that is going to be good for you _right now_ instead of trying to compromise for something you might do far in the future. It's like buying an SUV because you might go off-roading (where in reality I'm pretty sure 99% of people never get rougher than a gravel road if even).

Having a board that is 2-3 cm longer is going to be barely noticeable when you are starting out in the park. Straight airs, grabs, 180s, 50-50 on rails, boardslides on rail all can easily be done by anyone who knows what they are doing on any reasonably length board of reasonable stiffness (i.e. unless you are getting the longest, stiffess board possible... you can learn park with any board). Once you are starting to attempt 540s and 270-to-boardslides, then because that's what you are doing a lot... getting a shorter, freestyle oriented board makes sense (my opinion... since I can actually spin a 540 and do a 270-to-board... I feel like my opinion is worth more than people who can't do those park tricks... but still try to recommend boards for general riding like they can).

If you are new to snowboard and not a teenager who rides park all day... realistically you are not likely going to improve fast enough to worry about needing a freestyle specific board while you own your current board.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> Are you a girl? Cuz dumb girls are hot


:thumbsup:Totally!!:thumbsup:

You better be a girl, if you're a dude. Your handle reaks of ****!!

TT


----------

